# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Pfeiffer

## els61

Ik heb een artikel gelezen over pfeiffer. Ik heb nu pfeiffer, voor de 3de keer in anderhalf jaar. 
Kennelijk is mijn afweersysteem naar de knoppen. Ik heb ook 2 keer waterpokken gehad, 2 keer roodvonk, 2 keer bof en 7 keer rode hond. 
In het bewuste artikel wordt er gesproken over kissis deseas. Nou, ik kan mee delen dat ik nog nooit getongzoend heb. 
In het artikel werd ook gesproken over evt. keelontsteking als oorzaak van pfeiffer. Er is, vind ik erg weinig bekend over deze vermoeidheidsziekte. Wie kan mij meer vertellen? 
Heeft het iets te maken met tongzoenen?
Heeft het iets te maken met immuun systeem?
Heeft het iets te maken met afweersysteem?
Graag reaktie. gr, Els

----------


## Déylanna

De ziekte van Pfeiffer wordt ook wel eens 'kissing disease' genoemd, omdat er dus wordt gezegd dat je het kan krijgen als je iemand met Pfeiffer zoent!! Maar het is zekers niet de enige oorzaak van het krijgen van Pfeiffer. Het wordt veroorzaakt door het Epstein-Barr virus en dat virus is overdraagbaar via het speeksel. Je kunt dus simpel gezien Pfeiffer krijgen als je iemand met Pfeiffer zoent, uit hetzelfde glas drinkt, hetzelfde bestek gebruikt, door aanhoesten, enz. Het heeft in zekere zin wel degelijk te maken met het immuun/afweersysteem. Hierbij zeg ik niet dat mensen met voldoende weerstand het niet kunnen krijgen, want dat kan zekers wel. Alleen iemand met een zeer lage weerstand is eerder vatbaar voor Pfeiffer dan iemand met voldoende weerstand.
Het begint vaak met keelpijn, koorts en pijnlijk opgezette klieren voor en achter in de hals. Ook op andere plekken van het lichaam kunnen de klieren vergroot zijn. Bij een gewone keelontsteking is de keelpijn meestal binnen een week over. Bij de ziekte van Pfeiffer duurt de keelpijn vaak langer. Sommige mensen krijgen helemaal geen keelpijn. Op het gehemelte kunnen kleine bloeduitstortinkjes zichtbaar zijn. Bij sommigen is de lever gevoelig en tijdelijk vergroot. Het kan zijn dat iemand tijdelijk ook een beetje geel ziet. Daarnaast kun je last hebben van hoofdpijn, misselijkheid, transpireren en hoesten. Vaak is vermoeidheid het meest opvallende verschijnsel. Sommigen hebben er weinig last van, anderen zijn zo vermoeid dat ze extra rust moeten nemen.De ziekte kan meestal geen kwaad en gaat vanzelf over. Hoelang de ziekte duurt is niet te voorspellen. Meestal blijft het bij een keelontsteking. Bij sommigen kan de moeheid zich weken tot maanden voortslepen.
Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt gehad.

liefs
déylanna

----------


## els61

Hoi déylanna, Fijn dat je me iets meer kon vertellen over pfeiffer. Ik heb inderdaad heel erg pijn in m'n keel gehad. Weet je ook iets over het meerdere keren krijgen van pfeiffer? Groetjes Els

----------


## Déylanna

Als je éénmaal Pfeiffer hebt gehad, kun je het daarna NIET meer krijgen. Wel is het zo dat je jaren later nog last kunt hebben van het feit dat je het hebt gehad. Pfeiffer kent een hele lange nasleep. Het kan in sommige gevallen bijzonder lang duren voordat je er echt helemaal van hersteld bent.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## els61

Maar Déylanna, het is vorig jaar uit mijn bloed gekomen en daarna, dat ik het dóorgemaakt heb. En nu kwam uit het bloed dat ik het wéér heb. Bloed liegt niet toch?

----------


## Déylanna

Je hebt WEER Pfeiffer?????????????? Het lijkt mij inderdaad dat bloeduitslagen niet liegen nee. Maar ik heb altijd geleerd dat de ziekte van Pfeiffer nooit voor een tweede keer terug kan komen als je van de eerste keer hersteld bent. Dat is wat mij in mijn opleiding is geleerd, maar goed, als het bloed laat zien dat je het wel weer hebt...........
Ik heb ook eens op het internet wat dingen opgezocht over Pfeiffer, en ook daar wordt gezegd dat als je éénmaal Pfeiffer hebt gehad, je het geen tweede keer kan krijgen. Dus ik blijf het vreemd vinden, maar nogmaals: bloed liegt inderdaad niet.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Kan het niet gewoon zijn dat de Pfeiffer nooit écht is weggeweest uit je lichaam Els?
Dat het stil-sluimerend nog steeds aanwezig was?
Maar ja,als ik lees dat je de 'klassieke kinderziektes' ook meermaals hebt gehad......

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Aggie,

Slimme vraag van jou, of de Pfeiffer nooit echt is weg geweest uit het lichaam van Els. Ik ben is ff gaan Google'en en het kan inderdaad dat maanden nadat je Pfeiffer hebt gehad, het nog aantoonbaar is in het bloed! Het is immers een langslepend proces, die Pfeiffer.

knuffff
xxxxx
Déy

----------


## els61

Hallo allemaal, Ja, de pfeiffer is anderhalf jaar geleden geconstateerd. Een half jaar later moest ik weer bloed laten prikken (voor m'n MS) en toen heeft de dokter ook weer eens op pfeiffer geprikt. Wat bleek? Pfeiffer was uit m'n bloed. Dat was 18 maart 2008. Omdat ik van de MS ook ontstellend moe kan zijn viel me het in februari niet zo op. Maar ik was zó moe... En als ik moe ben van de MS dan gaat dat na vier, vijf dagen weer weg (om een paar dagen later weer op te komen). Maar goed, ik was zó moe en het nam niet afdus besloot ik de dokter te vragen b loed te prikken op pfeiffer. En jawel hoor!!!!!!!! Bingo!!!!!!!!!
Nu is mijn huisarts aan het uitzoeken (n.a.v. uitgebreid bloedonderzoek, 6 buisjes) of het terukomen van pfeiffer te maken heeft met mijn immuun systeem. Want zoals ik al eerder schreef, ik heb ook de kinderziektes dubbel gehad hetgeen ook niet zou kunnen. Waarschijnlijk maakt mijn lichaam geen antistoffen aan.
Wordt vervolgt.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Els,

Goed dat je huisarts zich er zo in verdiept!!
Waarschijnlijk maakt je lichaam inderdaad geen antistoffen aan...dit zou inderdaad een heleboel kunnen verklaren!
Maar als dit zo blijkt te zijn; kunnen ze er dan iets aan doen???

Sterkte meid!!! Xx Agnes

----------


## zirus

Het lijkt erop dat je immuunsysteem behoorlijk verzwakt is. Mogelijk is dit flink te verbeteren door een gezonde en regelmatige leefwijze, en natuurlijk ook door gezonde voeding. Gezonde vetten en probiotica zijn met name antibacterieel en antiviraal. Dat maakt je gezondheid sterker en overwin je de epstein-bar virus sneller en mogelijk ook andere verborgen virussen.
Ik hoop dat dit je een beetje helpt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Els,

Ik hoop dat het nu beter met je gaat. Vervelend dat je al die ziektes nogmaals hebt gehad  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je inmiddels van de arts hebt vernomen wat de oorzaak bij jou is? 
Ik heb toch even gekeken hoe het zou kunnen zitten en vond het volgende; _Immuundeficiëntie is de term die wordt gebruikt voor het verminderd vermogen van het afweersysteem om infecties te bestrijden. Bij immuundeficiëntie treden vaker infecties op, die vaker terugkomen en een grotere bedreiging voor de gezondheid vormen. Als gevolg daarvan kunnen infecties die bij een gezonde persoon weinig last veroorzaken, levensbedreigend zijn bij iemand met immuundeficiëntie. Hiertoe behoren gordelroos en waterpokken, die beide door het herpes zoster-virus worden veroorzaakt en normaal slechts lichte klachten veroorzaken._  http://www.kiesbeter.nl/medischeinfo...ientie/kosmos/ hier kan je er meer over lezen.
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

